# Jim Jackson a Rocket



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

How many minutes per game will he play? Will he be a starter? This will be the 10th NBA team he's playing for. The Rockets really need his veteran leadership and should give him the starter's role initially. Great offensive rebounder, his versatility on defense is something Gumby will love. Remember he was on his way to being a star in Dallas, 26 ppg but then his injury prevented that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should start at the three they said that Rice would have started but he is now gone so I say he starts becuae all 3 of there 3's are new to the team Pike Griffin Jackson


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Does this mean that Cato maybe traded or placed in the starting line-up at the PF position to add rebounding and more interior defense (at least as match-ups dictate)?

The pundits have said, and I tend to agree, that with Yao the Rockets need a workman at the 4 who can play well off the weak-side. With Yao's passing ability, the rest of the Rocks can Cut and Spot up. Cato, presumably, is their best rebounder and can play that garbage man role, leaving Taylor to come off the bench for scoring and possibly take advantage of lesser bench talent at the 4 on other teams.

I like E. Griff at the 3 starting or otherwise. If he can matchup on the perimeter against the Rashard Lewis and Peja's (and even Dirk on switches) and play with some defensive intensity his value will go up.

A. Griff and Pike are situational players, IMO.

Great move by the Rocks. Save money and add depth.
(If Rice still has his legs for 15-20 mpg - no back-to-backs - he can help the Jazz be respectable at times playing backup min. at both forward positions, IMO.)


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

I LOVE THIS TRADE!!! Jackson is a really good player. He is a well rounded player who can do it all. He is gonna be a great becase unlike rice he can handle the ball and make his own shots. If He stays healty and Griffin Shots consistantly The rockets are gonna be very dangerous. Good Offense and Defense. Dont forget pike comin in and bombin the 3's. Amaichi may be one of the worst nba players right now but at least he clears up cap room and this will really be a positve move long term too. 

Jim jackson + Pike > glen rice.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nmage</b>!
> Does this mean that Cato maybe traded or placed in the starting line-up at the PF position to add rebounding and more interior defense (at least as match-ups dictate)?
> 
> The pundits have said, and I tend to agree, that with Yao the Rockets need a workman at the 4 who can play well off the weak-side. With Yao's passing ability, the rest of the Rocks can Cut and Spot up. Cato, presumably, is their best rebounder and can play that garbage man role, leaving Taylor to come off the bench for scoring and possibly take advantage of lesser bench talent at the 4 on other teams.
> ...


Rudy T never tried a Cato - Ming post, something I always wanted to see happen. With Cato's work ethic and defensive skills, as well as the sparks he often brings, it could be a different case with Gumby. If no other transactions are made:

PG Francis
SG Mobley
SF J Jackson
PF Cato
C Ming

That is a very interesting lineup there, great defensively at the 3 4 and 5.




> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> I LOVE THIS TRADE!!! Jackson is a really good player. He is a well rounded player who can do it all. He is gonna be a great becase unlike rice he can handle the ball and make his own shots. If He stays healty and Griffin Shots consistantly The rockets are gonna be very dangerous. Good Offense and Defense. Dont forget pike comin in and bombin the 3's. Amaichi may be one of the worst nba players right now but at least he clears up cap room and this will really be a positve move long term too.
> 
> Jim jackson + Pike > glen rice.


People initially think Utah "made out like bandits" in this trade, but really the 1st rounder, with all the conditions and strings attached is quite deceiving. The only benefit Utah gets is getting rid of Amaechi's contract... most Utah radio stations have already stated Rice is likely to be cut.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

we shoudve signed the other jackson, steph jackson but this was a good one but we lose rices money for next off season for free aganets


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

One of the papers said the Rocks recoup the difference from the trade (Rice - Amaechi) with a Trade Exception good for 12 months so, if not soon, at least at the All-Star break, the Rocks could bring in a FA.... (I think it has to be coupled with a player but the value is still there.)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2130178


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

so what are the chances s-jax or any good sf is still around at that time? not very good but since s-jax still hasnt signed with anyteam he might wellbe


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Jim Jackson is a cutie!! I know this has nothing to do with how well he plays but...ooh he is just scrumptious! I saw him on fox26 sports last night.
i cant wait to go to a rockets game now!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Is that Wanda Sykes next to him? Torraye Braggs was supposed to have 21, but I guess JJ took that from him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

That's Cynthia Cooper...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> That's Cynthia Cooper...


Of course it is :sigh: I'm just glad Lisa Malosky is gone for good... possibly the most annoying half-time commentor EVER.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course it is :sigh: I'm just glad Lisa Malosky is gone for good... possibly the most annoying half-time commentor EVER.


I like Lisa.:uhoh:


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Lisa.:uhoh:


So do I. What happened to her?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> 
> 
> So do I. What happened to her?


Cooper replaced her...

http://www.clutchcity.net/news.cfm?NewsID=1117


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

well so i guess JJ is our starting 3, he averaged 11 points through the kings playoff run


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This guy is a huge pickup for the rockets. He fits perfectly with the type of system Van Gundy likes to run, and will be a huge compliment to Yao and hopefully a calming influence on Steve.


Baring any injuries, I'd say the rockets are a lock for a playoff spot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Baring any injuries, I'd say the rockets are a lock for a playoff spot.


I honestly hope to see JJ start at the 3. I really don't think any team besides the big 5 are a lock for the playoffs in the West, but if I had to pick any team, I would say the Rockets :yes:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

there it is at the opening pre-season exhibition game we started jj at 3 well jvg probably got some tricks up his sleave now.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Terrific pick-up by the Rockets. His all-around veteran game should go a long way in rounding out the Rockets team play.

I agree with The Franchise about wanting to see a Yao-Cato 4/5 combo. It seems like an obvious experiment to try out. Their skills should be complementary with Cato as the rugged defender/rebounder/enforcer to balance Yao's skills. Van Gundy used Oakley-Ewing long enough with the Knicks and with all the other quality 4/5 combos in the West, it makes sense to put the two Rockets Cs together.

Now, the Rockets just need to pick up Mark Jackson who, even super-slow, would infuse some much needed PG play into the Rockets.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

too bad were 0-3 in the preseason with cat and taylor gone


----------

